# Attention Texans! Milk law questions



## Koda (Jun 10, 2014)

I have read the milk laws for Texas. I understand you need to be inspected to sell raw milk and from what I've read the only way to even sell it for animal consumption is to have a blue dye added to the milk?

So I was wondering, I have read about people selling shares of the actual dairy animal so that the share-owners are essentially co-owners in the animal so you are able to distribute milk that way...? I think they're referred to as herd shares. Honestly, I can't remember exactly. Is this something that is feasible? Or is it more of a grey area that's most likely frowned upon by the state if they found out?


----------



## Koda (Jun 10, 2014)

Any Texans around to answer? Or point me in the right direction perhaps?


----------



## Jenni979 (Jan 27, 2010)

I am in east Texas and hat is exactly what people around here do. You pay a certain amount to rent/own part of the animal and then that portion of the milk belongs to you...


----------



## TexasTransplant (Apr 25, 2016)

I know this is an old post now, but just in case the op checks back - I am near San Antonio, we buy raw milk direct from the farm. No blue dye is added: http://millerfarmsrawmilk.com/


----------



## XLT (Apr 7, 2005)

The blue dye is when you're selling for animal use only.


----------

